

Ask HN: what's a good place to live when working in SoMa? - ultimoo

Hi HN.  
I will be moving to SF for a summer internship in the SoMa area. Since I have never lived in SF before and know that a lot of HN-ers are from CA, can you recommend a good neighborhood that I should look for a room to rent in?  
I am looking for something near to SoMa, low crime rates and affordable for a student.<p>Thanks!
======
Snail_Commando
Here, this map summary might help with your search a little. It should help if
you are looking to live near SOMA but it also describes some SV neighborhoods
as well. (I didn't make it, credit goes to Garry Tan)

[https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=11...](https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=111291639665197066699.00048b3c0d910bf1a232a)

